# My Husband Passed Away



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2019)

I haven't been on SF in awhile because I spent most of December at the hospital, particularly the last 14 days of my husband's life since he was in critical condition in the ICU.  He passed away on December 23rd at the age of 73 and was buried on the 26th.  Ironically, this is a man who was hardly ever sick, didn't start taking medications until a couple of years ago and ate healthily for the most part. He loved to eat but was never overweight. He hadn't smoked in 50 years and didn't drink.  He was diagnosed with congestive heart failure in September while in the hospital.  After that it was downhill. He was in and out of the hospital several times since September, mostly to drain fluid that had built up in his body. All his vital organs eventually failed.  He was on a breathing tube for 10 days which due to his advanced directive was removed. He was also on a special dialysis machine while in ICU. His numbers improved slightly and it looked like he would be able to start breathing on his own for more than a day....then he took a turn for the worst.  

My faith, my family and friends have helped me get through what was a grueling, difficult time.  So I'm doing okay.  I know my husband, a busy man who did so much for so many while he still could, often interrupting his own rest is now finally resting in peace.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh my goodness, so sorry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband, my sincere condolences for your loss.  I'm glad to know you have the support and love of family and friends.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 8, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. It must have been a very stressful December.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 8, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I know my husband, a busy man who did so much for so many while he still could, often interrupting his own rest is now finally resting in peace.



What a precious sentiment.   My sincerest condolences to you, and may he rest in peace.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2019)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, Diva.
You have been much blessed in your marriage and the absence of your husband will be very hard.
Now it the time for you to look after yourself with tenderness.
Take care.


----------



## Wren (Jan 9, 2019)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family OneEyedDiva


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2019)

OH, OED...what a horrendous Shock for you  for you for it all to happen so suddenly. I can't imagine the dreadful loss you feel in your daily life without him 

I can only echo what others have said, and hope you feel comfort in your family and friends...


----------



## 911 (Jan 9, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. It's a terrible thing when we lose someone so close to us.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 9, 2019)

My condolences.

hoot


----------



## NanDee (Jan 9, 2019)

Thinking of you - sincere condolences - hugs


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm so sorry to learn this,my sympathies to you and other family members
I'll be keeping you in my nightly prayers Sue


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2019)

My sincere condolences......Pappy


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2019)

Oh Diva, I am so sad to hear this! May God comfort you and your family.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)

Very sorry to be reading this, my condolences


----------



## Pam (Jan 9, 2019)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 9, 2019)

So sorry for that news, OED.  May the Lord watch over you and your family.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 9, 2019)

I am so, so sorry!  My condolences.


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Jan 9, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers with you


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 9, 2019)

OED I wish there was something I could do or say. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 9, 2019)

sorry to hear that one eye diva---my condolences


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2019)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Victor (Jan 9, 2019)

very sorry.   Extremely important to have your heart
checked at least once a year, maybe twice a year.
I know


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 9, 2019)

tough one....the toughest

sounds like you're handling it the best one can


keep a fire


----------



## gennie (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Condolences


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2019)

Oh, Diva, so sorry to hear that.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 9, 2019)

Been there...
May you find strength and peace through these difficult times.
R.I.P. for your beloved husband.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2019)

One Eyed Diva, I am so  very sorry to  hear of your loss.  Please remember to take care of yourself during this awful time.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2019)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for your concern and condolences!


----------



## Joyful (Jan 9, 2019)

My condolences on your loss.  May peace be with you.  Blessings.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 9, 2019)

Diva, I am so sorry to hear of your loss... and during the holidays no less. Reach out to others who have traveled the same path as you as this will be comfort in days to come. Peace and light... and remember to breath.


----------



## Getyoung (Jan 10, 2019)

So very sorry to hear this news of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Oldguy (Jan 10, 2019)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## Colleen (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh, Diva...I'm so sorry for your loss :sorrow:.....(((HUGS))) to you and your family.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear this.  I'm  thinking  about you right now.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2019)

Very sorry to hear this sad news. I hope that you will reach out for comfort when you need it. I know you've written you have friends and family to turn to, however, there are also
bereavement groups where you can also find understanding and new friends. Please, do take good care of yourself.

Strength to you :love_heart:


----------



## Linda (Jan 13, 2019)

I just read your post.  I am so sorry to hear of your great loss.  My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2019)

May you continue to find the ways to survive such a terrible loss Diva.....Jim


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 13, 2019)

Condolences. Sounds like he put up a fight, that's all anyone can ask of themselves or others. He's at peace now.

Best Wishes


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2019)

I am just now seeing this. I am so very sorry for your loss. As others have said,take care of yourself and reach out to those who understand what you are going through.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm very, very sorry to hear that. I'm wishing all the best to you in your grief. I know it's not easy.


----------

